# What are you smoking this weekend? Pics please show don't tell



## Topshelfgrower (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Swole (Feb 19, 2016)

Some higher quality street bud from the Northeast. Nothing special I don't think, unless you tell me it is... lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 19, 2016)

Switching back and forth from master kush and platinum kush tonight. Lol #kushlife

Ouch,forgot the pic lol


----------



## Swole (Feb 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Switching back and forth from master kush and platinum kush tonight. Lol #kushlife


That looks insanely delicious.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 20, 2016)

Swole said:


> That looks insanely delicious.


 The master kush taste pretty good, a friend of mine grew it out from clone that came from a 7 year old mother. He's been hoarding that mk cut for almost a decade lol! kind of taste like berries and gasoline.

The platinum kush was given to me as a clone april last year, It was pretty frosty imo, i had a hard time trimming it because my scissors kept getting stuck. Taste vanilla earthy like


----------



## Swole (Feb 21, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> The platinum kush was given to me as a clone april last year, It was pretty frosty imo, i had a hard time trimming it because my scissors kept getting stuck. Taste vanilla earthy like


Oh no worries, I'll take anything that's giving you trouble right off your hands.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 19, 2016)

Dark Devil by Sweet Seeds.


----------



## Porky101 (Oct 30, 2016)

Barneys Farm Dr Grinspoon. 

Yes I know if you google it, mine *looks* nothing like it, its a different phenotype. 

I wish we could swap bud with forum members online instantly....

in a perfect word...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Oct 31, 2016)

Porky101 said:


> Barneys Farm Dr Grinspoon.
> 
> Yes I know if you google it, mine *looks* nothing like it, its a different phenotype.
> 
> ...


I googled dr grinspoon... just because you had me curious. He's a real doctor, this guy. And btw, your pheno looks great and I would love to trade buds online as well. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

my homegrown white widow, and some of the dry ice hash i made from the trim


----------



## Blowdatsmoke (Nov 8, 2016)

Not sure what it is but I bought a zip anyways


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2016)

i'd smoke it


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 8, 2016)

CH9 Herejuana x Jack33 

   

And CH9 Toxic Blue33

 

 

 

Sorry but I'm really high and I started attaching pics and couldn't stop. 

But I want to see more of everyone's buds!


----------



## Blowdatsmoke (Nov 8, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower, I like that first bud pic looks tatsy!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks. It's really good stuff. Even can be trippy. It has a Hashy taste with a hint of dark chocolate. 

But for flavor. The Toxic Blue33 tastes like blueberry muffins with a satisfying earthy sour bite to remind you the diesel is in there. It's delicious. 

Guess they all are in their own way. 

Got a pic of any of yours Blowdatsmoke?


----------



## Blowdatsmoke (Nov 8, 2016)

I posted my current bag of buds right above your post. I didn't grow it, I moved from Michigan to Ohio in March and I'm out of the grow scene right now. I'll probably do an outdoor grow in the spring. I have some OG kush seeds and a few freebies I'll use.


----------



## Indacouch (Nov 8, 2016)

Blowdatsmoke said:


> I posted my current bag of buds right above your post. I didn't grow it, I moved from Michigan to Ohio in March and I'm out of the grow scene right now. I'll probably do an outdoor grow in the spring. I have some OG kush seeds and a few freebies I'll use.


OG kush seeds ......really


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 8, 2016)

Blowdatsmoke said:


> I posted my current bag of buds right above your post. I didn't grow it, I moved from Michigan to Ohio in March and I'm out of the grow scene right now. I'll probably do an outdoor grow in the spring. I have some OG kush seeds and a few freebies I'll use.


I spaced it. Sorry. I admited I was pretty high


----------



## joey.bagadonuts (Nov 8, 2016)

Some street buds this week...not bad though


----------



## Blowdatsmoke (Nov 9, 2016)

Indacouch said:


> OG kush seeds ......really


I should've just said bagseed. My buddy ordered some "OG kush seeds" from one of the seedbanks, planted them in the woods and left the males, he ended up getting a ton of seeds and gave some to me.


----------



## budulyk (Nov 9, 2016)

i love my dealer 3 oz of this yum will get me through till the green poison is dry


----------



## HarvesterPdx (Nov 9, 2016)

Some indica flower and crumbles


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 9, 2016)

budulyk said:


> i love my dealer 3 oz of this yum will get me through till the green poison is dry
> View attachment 3826668 View attachment 3826669


You got a good supplier.


----------



## HarvesterPdx (Nov 9, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You got a good supplier.



Myself!


----------



## budulyk (Nov 9, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You got a good supplier.


Ive had same weed of same quality for nearly a year now  makes me want to stop growing or just sell mine to buy his pmsl


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 9, 2016)

budulyk said:


> Ive had same weed of same quality for nearly a year now  makes me want to stop growing or just sell mine to buy his pmsl


Or keep practicing until you like yours better.


----------



## budulyk (Nov 9, 2016)

Thats the plan im happy with mine and I get more stoned so do my friends had great feedback its just flavours im lacking this smells and tastes amazing and at £200 an oz cant complain at all


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 9, 2016)

I trimmed this last night and just remembered I need to check the other hang drying plant. I may have a bunch to trim in a minute. 

The seeds for this were gifted to me by Pete at CH9 female seeds. He is not making fems right now as far as I know and never produced these for his catalog. 

They are his two flagship strains in my opinion melded together. 

P.O.W 33 x Blue Lemon Thai. 

the 3rd pic is a note left by Mrs. Med Grower
As a smoke report. It was hysterical watching her bounce around the house starry eyed after she tested her bong toke. 

And she smokes every day. There is no tolerance build up to these new to me strains I'm growing.


----------



## 213 (Nov 9, 2016)

(White widow/skunk #1 X alien skunk ) Nick named Polar skunk


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 25, 2016)

I am smoking my sons Death Star a very pungent skunky indica zoom and my Deep Purple pics to come soon very good plant 3 4 ozs solid hard purple nugs choke you good 2 toke king of the indicas


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 25, 2016)

this white widow snow covered


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 25, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> this white widow snow covered


That is sure one frosty pheno you got there. Awesome job!


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 25, 2016)

Why thanks hey Michigan MedGrower what about the Game finally you guys are giving us or OSU a good I mean great game tom at noon. Bucks will prevail OG Cols Oh home of the #2 Buckeyes 21-10


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 25, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> Why thanks hey Michigan MedGrower what about the Game finally you guys are giving us or OSU a good I mean great game tom at noon. Bucks will prevail OG Cols Oh home of the #2 Buckeyes 21-10


Not a fan personally. Sorry. I was just getting high brother.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 26, 2016)

Some random (green crack X gdp) pheno


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 26, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> Why thanks hey Michigan MedGrower what about the Game finally you guys are giving us or OSU a good I mean great game tom at noon. Bucks will prevail OG Cols Oh home of the #2 Buckeyes 21-10


What a great game 30-27 finally Michigan gave us a game. Beautiful pics I might add do you sweat out the oil and make dab/


----------



## MKGROW (Nov 29, 2016)

Something I've been working on for for 5-6 years ( 10-12 grow seasons here in Hawaii) I call it Molokai OGK. A 4 way cross , Indica dom. With just enough sativa
To slow down and almost prevent total couch lock. Not final trimmed because I use a lot of my grows making tinchers and oils


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice I have some pics my son took pics I get them How many weeks flowering? Is real Mowie Wowie alive what is it? OG


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Nov 30, 2016)

Death Star by the way and Strawberry Couch Wax


----------



## MKGROW (Dec 1, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> View attachment 3842701 View attachment 3842700 Nice I have some pics my son took pics I get them How many weeks flowering? Is real Mowie Wowie alive what is it? OG


Maui Wowie is around but very hard to find real seed for. I live 26 miles my boat from Maui too. 
Just like some of the newer boutique strains I've read about i.e. Molokai purple 
I've never seen or heard of it b4 I read about it online. And I live on Molokai go figure


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 2, 2016)

MKGROW said:


> Maui Wowie is around but very hard to find real seed for. I live 26 miles my boat from Maui too.
> Just like some of the newer boutique strains I've read about i.e. Molokai purple
> I've never seen or heard of it b4 I read about it online. And I live on Molokai go figure


check out my 7 day old Deep Purple x Kush x NL x Maple Leaf Indica wow thick stalk hugh leaves close together and branching already like an autoflower start but no Rudy in it thanks for hittn me back I love Hawaii but never been there. MK stay in touch OG


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 2, 2016)

my newbies a week old


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 2, 2016)

budulyk said:


> Thats the plan im happy with mine and I get more stoned so do my friends had great feedback its just flavours im lacking this smells and tastes amazing and at £200 an oz cant complain at all


I got same problem the smell fades not the cheese skunks but the kush and NL great buzz and looks frosted but smell not strong or overpowering I will keep working on curing properly when harvest need all the tips I can get these days the stuff I grew Meigs County Gold smelled and performed above and beyond my wildest expectations for a grower. Two toke choke rich syrupy smoke when done coughing buzzed no more needed 4 years everyday 1988 - 1992 DEA has it now


----------



## budulyk (Dec 3, 2016)

look up @RM3 some people agree on his methods some dont ive tried his boiling of the root zone routine before chop and my taste and smells improved 10 fold on my last crop not saying everyone will agree but got nothing to lose trying a few of his techniques alot will be down to genetics of the plant too but but i did find massive improvements like it tasting like its been cured for about 3 wk after a day in the jar basically smokeable off plant and cuttings a breeze hope this helps happy growing


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 4, 2016)

MKGROW said:


> Maui Wowie is around but very hard to find real seed for. I live 26 miles my boat from Maui too.
> Just like some of the newer boutique strains I've read about i.e. Molokai purple
> I've never seen or heard of it b4 I read about it online. And I live on Molokai go figure


Have you heard of molokai frost? Not even sure if thats an island strain but molokai purple might be some cross of MKFrost.

The original maui wowwie clone is still hoarded on a few islands, i heard its very hard to get the same MW pheno from seed which would explain why the hoarded pheno was the only one that tasted like sour fruit punch.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 4, 2016)

Grand daddy crack, finally got a weeks cure lol been waiting patiently.


----------



## HolyHerb (Dec 5, 2016)

Dabbing some ice Kush


----------



## Pigpinn (Dec 5, 2016)

white fire Og


----------



## MKGROW (Dec 6, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Have you heard of molokai frost? Not even sure if thats an island strain but molokai purple might be some cross of MKFrost.
> 
> The original maui wowwie clone is still hoarded on a few islands, i heard its very hard to get the same MW pheno from seed which would explain why the hoarded pheno was the only one that tasted like sour fruit punch.



The only new strain I've read about that I've actually seen here and tryed is Molokai pink, and it's I guess in the same phino as the Molokai purple


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 6, 2016)

Haven't got it yet to show you. But, probably the usual no name hydro. Maybe bush. Who knows. As long as I get some damn sleep from it. I don't care.


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Dec 24, 2016)

budulyk said:


> Ive had same weed of same quality for nearly a year now  makes me want to stop growing or just sell mine to buy his pmsl


try different genetics...I have my favorites(white widow, cheese, california orange) but I am always willing to try a new strain. Also I am not adverse to trying other seed banks. The critical widow from canuk seeds was inexpensive, very easy to grow and of my three plants last run had three different phenos and only one I should have kept but unfortunately I did not.
Next run will be white widow from greenhouse white widow from seedsman(I want to do a side by side of the genetics), afgooey from GH and "fookies" !


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 24, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> View attachment 3845895
> Grand daddy crack, finally got a weeks cure lol been waiting patiently.


smokin bubble gum and bubble hash gifts from my son and the sun OG says merry xmas


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 24, 2016)

ilovetoskiatalta said:


> try different genetics...I have my favorites(white widow, cheese, california orange) but I am always willing to try a new strain. Also I am not adverse to trying other seed banks. The critical widow from canuk seeds was inexpensive, very easy to grow and of my three plants last run had three different phenos and only one I should have kept but unfortunately I did not.
> Next run will be white widow from greenhouse white widow from seedsman(I want to do a side by side of the genetics), afgooey from GH and "fookies" !


Make your own seeds I had WW did SOG more like middie sativa but frosty great for pollen if you get male


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 26, 2016)

smoking sour desiel and death star mixing some bubble hash and bubblegum for added flavor Birthday tomm 60 fuckn 2 wow 48 years of sweet leaf I have seen it all happen critical shit still trippin in the twentyfirst century


----------



## Worcester (Dec 27, 2016)

OG Jewish connissor said:


> smoking sour desiel and death star mixing some bubble hash and bubblegum for added flavor Birthday tomm 60 fuckn 2 wow 48 years of sweet leaf I have seen it all happen critical shit still trippin in the twentyfirst century


Happy Birthday...


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 27, 2016)

smokin honey wax dab, my Deep Purple to the right and my Maple Leaf to the left behind is Death Star with homemade hash and the white??? What a birthday present so thats what I am smokin wow my son is great saving my shit he knew I would run out what a treat. OG JC celebrating bj tonite


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Dec 31, 2016)

smoken Sugar Kush, oil honey, and ???? OG Happy New Year gangstas


----------



## Karah (Jan 10, 2017)

Gorilla nuts. This strain has been playing peekaboo for the last couple months and I've had a hard time finding it. Wish I could get my hands on seeds or clones as this is one of my favorite strains!


----------



## OG Jewish connissor (Jan 10, 2017)

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/gorilla-nuts.44669/https://www.leafly.com/indica/purple-monkey-ballshttps://www.leafly.com/indica/silverback-gorilla check these out OG


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 10, 2017)

Sour cheese qwiso.

It trips me out when i see white flakes on the blade lol


----------

